
Who Did What in Every Agatha Christie Murder Novel - simplertms
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-07-02/who-did-what-in-every-agatha-christie-murder-mystery-novel
======
e40
I would love to get the data for this. Would make a nice demo for a graph
database.

------
themodelplumber
Hopefully just a meaningless correlation, but it's a bit sad to see "other
family" taking more and more of a prominent antagonist role toward the end of
the author's working life.

